# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  HSL:n bussiliikenteen kilpailutus 22/2011

## Nak

Ehkä hieman varaslähtö jo tähän aiheeseen, mutta pisti silmään, että jos kukaan ei käytä/voi käyttää optioita meneillä olevilla sopimuksilla, niin tulee aika suuri kilpailukierros. Sopimukset ovat katkolla siis 8/2012. Kilpailukierroksen pitäisi alkaa siis huhtikuulla 2011. Kunhan kierroksen 21 ratkaisu tulee ensiksi. 

Eikös näiden seuraavien linjojen optioista kuitenkin päätetä ihan kohtapuoliin?  

Kuitenkin. Linjat/Liikennöitsijät nykyään on:

100N, 130N, 140N    -   Nobina
210N, 220N              -   Helsingin Bussiliikenne
623                           -   Veolia Transport
v37, 650, 651, 
652                          -    Veolia Transport

106, 110                  -    Nobina
112                          -    Westendin Linja
158, 160                  -    Westendin Linja
e65, 165                  -    Veolia Transport

231, 248, 270          -    Nobina
360, 361, 362, 
363, 364, 539          -    Helsingin Bussiliikenne
315                          -    Nobina

324, 532                  -    Nobina
345                          -    Helsingin Bussiliikenne
501T                        -    Westendin Linja
518, 740, 741, 
742                          -    Nobina

e20, e21, e26, 
e27, e29, e82          -    Nobina
e24, e25, e51          -    Nobina
e22, e23, e52, 
510                          -    Helsingin Bussiliikenne

v3                            -    Laajasalon Liikenne
v36                          -    Veolia Transport
ke5, ke8                  -    Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne


Kilpailuun on siis tässä vaiheessa tulossa n. 200 auton liikenne. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jakautuvatko paketit noin, kuten olet linjat jaotellut?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:36 ----------




> 501T                        -    Westendin Linja


Tuo on muuten nykyään pelkkä 501.

----------


## Nak

> Jakautuvatko paketit noin, kuten olet linjat jaotellut?


En tiedä miten jakautuvat. Tuohon laitoin vain ne niin, kun ne ovat nyt paketoituina.

----------


## hana

Päätetäänkö optioista ennen 14.6.11 olevaa HSL:n kokousta? Tämän jälkeenhän HSL:n kokouksissa on yli kahden kuukauden tauko. Viime aikojen kilpailuissa optioita on kuitenkin käytetty lähes joka kerta jonkin verran. Muutenkin tämä kyseinen kilpailu on erittäin mielenkiintoinen, koska kilpailussa on niin paljon linjoja :Cool:

----------


## joboo

Tästä tulee jännä. Jos Nobina voittaa vihdintien linjat niin silloin se myös varmastikkin haluaa 39,A ja 45 paketinkin!

----------


## Nak

> Päätetäänkö optioista ennen 14.6.11 olevaa HSL:n kokousta? Tämän jälkeenhän HSL:n kokouksissa on yli kahden kuukauden tauko. Viime aikojen kilpailuissa optioita on kuitenkin käytetty lähes joka kerta jonkin verran. Muutenkin tämä kyseinen kilpailu on erittäin mielenkiintoinen, koska kilpailussa on niin paljon linjoja


Ei ainakaan näytä olevan mitään mainintaa optioista 14.6 järjestettävän kokouksen esityslistalla. Muutenkin aloitusviestissä muistin kilpailun alkamisajankohdan ihan väärin..

----------


## aki

Ilmeisesti tuo 22. kilpailutus aloitetaan vasta Elokuussa koska 14.6 pidettävän kokouksen esityslistalla tuota pakettia ei ole?

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailukierroksen aloittaminen on ensi viikolla HSL:n hallituksen päätettävänä. Esityslista

Esityslistan liitteenä on myös tieto kohteiden kalustosta:
*Kohde
*
*Linjat
*
*A1
*
*A2
*
*C
*
*mini
*
*yht.
*
*Sopimuskausi
*


121
106, 110, 501
3
11
6

20
3 v ja 4,5 kk
> länsimetro

122
158, 160

9
2

11
3 v ja 4,5 kk
> länsimetro

123
E65, 165
3
6


9
7 v


124
231, 247, 248, 270

10
7

17
7 v


125
315, 321, 324, 345
16



16
7 v


126
518, 740, 741, 742

12
5

17
7 v


127
623
7



7
2 v ja 4,5 kk
> kehärata

128
V37, 650, 651, 652

15


15
2 v ja 4,5 kk
> kehärata

129
H15, Tapiolan palvelulinja



2
2
3 v ja 4,5 kk
> länsimetro

130
E20, E21, E26, E27, E29, E82
23



23
7 v


131
E24, E25, E51
7



7
7 v


132
E22, E23
8



8
7 v


133
510


11

11
7 v


134
V3



1
1
3 v ja 4,5 kk


135
Ke5, Ke8, Ke9
1


1
2
4 v


*Yhteensä*

*68
*
*63
*
*31
*
*4
*
*166
*

----------


## chauffer

> Kilpailukierroksen aloittaminen on ensi viikolla HSL:n hallituksen päätettävänä. Esityslista


Tämä näyttäisi olevan Helbille hyvä kierros ja Nobinalle pahimmillaan katastrofi...  :Eek:

----------


## Nak

> 129 	H15, Tapiolan palvelulinja


Mielenkiintoista, että linja h15 on taas kilpailussa, tässähän alkoi uusi sopimus vasta tämän vuoden alussa..

Yölinjat 100-140N ja 210N/220N eivät kuitenkaan tulleet vielä(kään) kilpailuun, eikä myöskään 112

----------


## pehkonen

> Mielenkiintoista, että linja h15 on taas kilpailussa, tässähän alkoi uusi sopimus vasta tämän vuoden alussa..
> 
> Yölinjat 100-140N ja 210N/220N eivät kuitenkaan tulleet vielä(kään) kilpailuun, eikä myöskään 112


Samassa kokouksessa esitetään option käyttöä  http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2011275-3.HTM linjoille 112, 360, 361, 362, 363, 364 ja 539.

----------


## chauffer

> Mielenkiintoista, että linja h15 on taas kilpailussa, tässähän alkoi uusi sopimus vasta tämän vuoden alussa..


Jos katsot tuohon pakettiin merkittyä kalustoa niin ymmärtänet ettei tuo tarkoita Helsingin linjoja 15,15V ja 15A...  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

Mulla oli jäänyt jostain sellainen käsitys, että jätkäsaaren raitiotie korvaa h15:n kirjaimineen mutta näemmä jokin versio siitä jää

e: tuolla näkyy olevankin selite (Ruoholahti-Salmisaarenranta) Eli korvannee linjaa h15V ? Matkustajamäärät ovat tosiaan niin huimia, että varmasti minibussi riittääkin  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

> Samassa kokouksessa esitetään option käyttöä  http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2011275-3.HTM linjoille 112, 360, 361, 362, 363, 364 ja 539.


Joo ei mitään järkeä taaskaan 539:llä on semmosta kalustoa että alle hajoavat!

----------


## aki

> Joo ei mitään järkeä taaskaan 539:llä on semmosta kalustoa että alle hajoavat!


Mikäs vika 539:n kalustossa on? siellähän ajelee -98 ja -99 City uukkareita, -99 Ikaruksia ja muutaman vuoden uudempia scaloja, aivan käypää kalustoa ruuhkalinjalle jolla yksi auto ajaa vain muutaman kierroksen ja lopun aikaa seisoo varikolla. Ajetaanhan esim. ruuhkalinjoja 514 ja 535 n.8-9 vuotta vanhalla kalustolla vaikka uusi sopimus juuri alkoi, uudet autot sijoitetaan yleensä linjoille joilla on kokopäiväliikennettä.

----------


## chauffer

> Mulla oli jäänyt jostain sellainen käsitys, että jätkäsaaren raitiotie korvaa h15:n kirjaimineen mutta näemmä jokin versio siitä jää


e: tuolla näkyy olevankin selite (Ruoholahti-Salmisaarenranta) Eli korvannee linjaa h15V ? Matkustajamäärät ovat tosiaan niin huimia, että varmasti minibussi riittääkin  :Laughing:

----------


## pehkonen

Taloussuunnitelma http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...85-6-37375.PDF 2012-2014 toteaa asian liitteessä 5 sivulla 36, että 


--- Lainaus kohdasta --- 
Muutokset vuonna 2012

Linjasto- ja reittimuutokset

Linja 15 RuoholahtiLänsiterminaali
Linja 15A ElielinaukioLänsiterminaali
Linja 15V SalmisaariRuoholahtiLänsiterminaali

Linjalle 15A lisätään lähtöjä kevääksi ja kesäksi Länsisataman alueen palvelujen lisääntymisen
takia. Linjat lakkautetaan syysliikenteen alkaessa, jonka jälkeen Ruoholahdesta Salmisaaren
työpaikka-alueelle liikennöidään ruuhka-aikoina Tapiolan palvelulinjan autolla.

---

----------


## joboo

> Mikäs vika 539:n kalustossa on? siellähän ajelee -98 ja -99 City uukkareita, -99 Ikaruksia ja muutaman vuoden uudempia scaloja, aivan käypää kalustoa ruuhkalinjalle jolla yksi auto ajaa vain muutaman kierroksen ja lopun aikaa seisoo varikolla. Ajetaanhan esim. ruuhkalinjoja 514 ja 535 n.8-9 vuotta vanhalla kalustolla vaikka uusi sopimus juuri alkoi, uudet autot sijoitetaan yleensä linjoille joilla on kokopäiväliikennettä.


aa.. nohan se sillee kyllä ihan hyvä mutta olen havainnut h45:lla vanhaa kalustoa näin talvella jos nyt oikein muistan nii ne kuuluu just tähän talviliikenteeseen?

----------


## Miska

> Yölinjat 100-140N ja 210N/220N eivät kuitenkaan tulleet vielä(kään) kilpailuun, eikä myöskään 112


Espoon erillisiä aamuyölinjoja ei kilpailuteta, koska aamuyöliikenne hoidetaan jatkossa normaalilinjojen N-vuoroilla.

----------


## tohpeeri

Ihmetyttää kun moniin kohteisiin ei vaadita kuin 32-paikkaisia busseja. Ehkä nämä jollain hiljaisella Espoon sisäisllä linjalla puolustavat paikkaansa muttei kyllä millään seutulinjalla; huonoon suuntaan ollaan menossa.

----------


## vristo

> Ihmetyttää kun moniin kohteisiin ei vaadita kuin 32-paikkaisia busseja. Ehkä nämä jollain hiljaisella Espoon sisäisllä linjalla puolustavat paikkaansa muttei kyllä millään seutulinjalla; huonoon suuntaan ollaan menossa.


Tähän yhteyteen voisi lisätä seuraavassa HSL:n hallituksen kokeuksessa käsiteltävän asian:

BUSSILIIKENTEEN HANKINTAPERIAATTEIDEN JA SOPIMUSEHTOJEN TARKISTAMINEN

----------


## hylje

> Ihmetyttää kun moniin kohteisiin ei vaadita kuin 32-paikkaisia busseja. Ehkä nämä jollain hiljaisella Espoon sisäisllä linjalla puolustavat paikkaansa muttei kyllä millään seutulinjalla; huonoon suuntaan ollaan menossa.


Mielestäni on ihan hyvää kehitystä profiloida bussia nimenomaan tehokkaaksi välineeksi pienen kapasiteetin linjoille. Bussi soveltuu useimmille linjoille hyvin: muutaman metrin erot kiinteäkorisessa kalustossa ovat oikeasti vähäisiä.

Isompaa tai erikoislaatuista bussikalustoa (3-akseliset ja nivelet) voidaan tietysti käyttää raskailla linjoilla, mutta luonteen tulee olla poikkeuksellista ja pidemmän aikavälin tavoitteena saman liikenteen järjestäminen jatkuvan kasvun tarpeisiin raideliikenteenä. 

Runkolinjojen vireillä oleva toteuttaminen muodostaa nykyisestä linjastosta selkeämmän, kuorman mukaan tasoitetun järjestelmän. Linjat jakautuvat pienellä standardibussilla liikennöitäviin marginaalilinjoihin sekä erikoisbusseilla tai raideliikenteellä liikennöitäviin runkolinjoihin. Marginaalilinjalla kuorma on tasaisen pieni, runkolinjalla kuorma on tasaisen suuri. Tasainen kuorma mahdollistaa järjestään pienemmän kaluston, jossa on keskimäärin enemmän matkustajia mutta vähemmän tungosta.

Kuorman tasaaminen on oleellinen tehtävä myös kaupunkisuunnittelussa, jossa pitäisi mielestäni keskittyä asuin-, työ- ja vapaa-ajan liikennetarpeen tasoittamiseen kaksisuuntaiseksi.

----------


## tohpeeri

Ihmeellistä miten systeemit voivat muuttua! HKL jo pitkään ja YTV:kin myöhempinä vuosina vaativat uusiin busseihin oviaukot kolmeen kohtaan, nyt HSL:lle riittää niihin 32- paikkaisiin pätkiin ovet vain eteen ja keskelle. Luulisi, että kantakaupunkilinjoilla pysäkeillä seisonta lisääntyy kun pussinperältä yritetään ulos. Onkohan Rihtniemi paljonkaan itse joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Espoon erillisiä aamuyölinjoja ei kilpailuteta, koska aamuyöliikenne hoidetaan jatkossa normaalilinjojen N-vuoroilla.


Eikös linjat 100N, 130N, 140N, 210N ja 220N lakkauteta vuonna 2014 vai jo aikaisemmin? Ja mille linjoille noita N-versioita tulee?

----------


## hylje

> Ihmeellistä miten systeemit voivat muuttua! HKL jo pitkään ja YTV:kin myöhempinä vuosina vaativat uusiin busseihin oviaukot kolmeen kohtaan, nyt HSL:lle riittää niihin 32- paikkaisiin pätkiin ovet vain eteen ja keskelle. Luulisi, että kantakaupunkilinjoilla pysäkeillä seisonta lisääntyy kun pussinperältä yritetään ulos. Onkohan Rihtniemi paljonkaan itse joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt?


Eiköhän se toimi Helsingissä niin kuin se toimii muuallakin maailmassa. Jos bussi on täynnä, pysäkillä kestää joka tapauksessa. Keskiovi on kuitenkin lähellä kaikkia matkustajapaikkoja, joten takaoven (tai etuoven uloskäynnin) puuttuminen vaikuttaa keskimääräiseen matkaan paikalta ovelle melko vähän.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Keskiovi on kuitenkin lähellä kaikkia matkustajapaikkoja, joten takaoven (tai etuoven uloskäynnin) puuttuminen vaikuttaa keskimääräiseen matkaan paikalta ovelle melko vähän.


Tuntuu, että matkustajat käyttävät mieluummin keskiovea, vaikka takaovi olisikin lähempänä, joten sinällään takaovi on aika turha (ei toki aina).

----------


## joboo

> Eiköhän se toimi Helsingissä niin kuin se toimii muuallakin maailmassa. Jos bussi on täynnä, pysäkillä kestää joka tapauksessa. Keskiovi on kuitenkin lähellä kaikkia matkustajapaikkoja, joten takaoven (tai etuoven uloskäynnin) puuttuminen vaikuttaa keskimääräiseen matkaan paikalta ovelle melko vähän.


Eiköhän siellä takana ala tulemaan pieni ahdinko kun ei ole edes takaovea mistä ulos pääsisi jos kerran bussi olis ihan täynnä ja voisi olla pikkusen kuuma!

----------


## hylje

Jos on kuuma, ilmastointi ei toimi. Ja muutenkin bussin ollessa täynnä ollaan ongelmissa, oli takaovea tai ei.

----------


## aki

> Eiköhän siellä takana ala tulemaan pieni ahdinko kun ei ole edes takaovea mistä ulos pääsisi jos kerran bussi olis ihan täynnä ja voisi olla pikkusen kuuma!


Ei pidä unohtaa että onhan meillä tälläkin hetkellä liikenteessä takaovettomia kaupunkibusseja, nobinan Carrus city M-autot 2+2+0 ovituksella, ei kai noissakaan ulospääsy tuota sen suurempia ongelmia kuin takaovellisessa autossa.

----------


## chauffer

> Ihmeellistä miten systeemit voivat muuttua! HKL jo pitkään ja YTV:kin myöhempinä vuosina vaativat uusiin busseihin oviaukot kolmeen kohtaan, nyt HSL:lle riittää niihin 32- paikkaisiin pätkiin ovet vain eteen ja keskelle. Luulisi, että kantakaupunkilinjoilla pysäkeillä seisonta lisääntyy kun pussinperältä yritetään ulos. Onkohan Rihtniemi paljonkaan itse joukkoliikennettä käyttänyt?


Sen mitä nyt kuljettajana olen huomannut niin eniten pysäkillä menee aikaa juuri niiden takimmaisesta ovesta ulos haluavien kanssa; varsinkin päiväkoti- ym. koululais ryhmät menevät usein yksitellen takimmaisesta ovesta ulos, pienimmät vielä nostetaan opettajien toimesta koska siellä korkeat portaat. Ja muutenkin, kyllä sen takimmaisen oven useimmiten viimeisenä voi sulkea. Eli mielestäni tuo uudistus saattaa jopa nopeuttaa toimintaa, varsinkin kun autot ovat samalla huomattavasti lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset 2-akseliset..  :Wink:

----------


## metanolman81

> Ei pidä unohtaa että onhan meillä tälläkin hetkellä liikenteessä takaovettomia kaupunkibusseja, nobinan Carrus city M-autot 2+2+0 ovituksella, ei kai noissakaan ulospääsy tuota sen suurempia ongelmia kuin takaovellisessa autossa.


Ja Westendin Linjan muutamat jäljellä olevat Rellut...

Tulee kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen kilpailukierros tästä, ottaen huomioon tällä hetkellä vallitsevan kiistatilanteen Nobinan ja HSL:n välillä...

----------


## aki

> Eikös linjat 100N, 130N, 140N, 210N ja 220N lakkauteta vuonna 2014 vai jo aikaisemmin? Ja mille linjoille noita N-versioita tulee?


Nuo nykyiset yölinjat on tarkoitus korvata normaalilinjojen N-tunnuksilla jo ensi vuonna, uusia N-linjoja olisivat 106N, 109N, 110N, 132N, 147N ja 154N. Lisäksi nykyisten linjojen 195N ,231N ja 270N liikennettä lisätään.

----------


## Kuski

> Tulee kyllä todella mielenkiintoinen kilpailukierros tästä, ottaen huomioon tällä hetkellä vallitsevan kiistatilanteen Nobinan ja HSL:n välillä...


Ei tuon pitäisi vaikuttaa mitenkään. Mikäli Nobina on mukana kilpailussa, niin sen tekemä tarjous arvioidaan samalla tavalla kuin muiden. Tarjoukset on julkisia ratkaisun jälkeen, joten vaikea alkaa syrjimään ketään. Sen tarkemmin en tiedä mikä kiistan tilanne on tällä hetkellä, eli onko jotain muita esteitä Nobinan mukana ololle kilpailussa.

----------


## 339-DF

> ... ottaen huomioon tällä hetkellä vallitsevan kiistatilanteen Nobinan ja HSL:n välillä...


Mikä kriisi niillä on menossa? Kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:04 ----------

En tiedä liittyykö nämä tapaukset tähän: http://hsljoukkoliikenne.wordpress.c...urvallisuutta/

----------


## wade

> Mikä kriisi niillä on menossa? Kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:04 ----------
> 
> En tiedä liittyykö nämä tapaukset tähän: http://hsljoukkoliikenne.wordpress.c...urvallisuutta/


Tästä on kyse: Nobinalle miljoonasanktiot (kuva ei toimi, tiedän  :Sad: )

----------


## Nak

Eipä tuon pitäisi vaikuttaa millään tavalla, sillä tuo kiistatilanne on ollut omien tietojen mukaan jo lähemmäksi kahta vuotta kiistana. Sinä aikana Nobina on osallistunut ja menestynytkin tarjouskilpailuissa (h21V, h62, h65A/N, h66/A, h80, h81/B, h82/B ja h83)

----------


## joboo

Eikö 300N kuulu tähän näin kun sillä loppuu tuo sopimus 8/12?

----------


## wade

> Eikö 300N kuulu tähän näin kun sillä loppuu tuo sopimus 8/12?


Eiköhän se kuulu noiden 360-364:n kanssa samaan pakettiin eli optiolla juuri pidennettiin sopimusta vuodella.

----------


## Nak

Laitan jo aikaisessa vaiheessa oman veikkaukseni tästä, sillä mielestäni tämä kilpailukierros on suorastaan kutkuttava. Eikä pelkästään siksi, että voi olla oma työpaikka vaakalaudalla, vaan myös siksi että tässä on paljon liikennettä mukana  :Redface:  

K121 - 106, 110, 501 = VT
K122 - 158, 160 = PL
K123 - E65, 165 = VT
K124 - 231, 247, 248, 270 = Helb
K125 - 315, 321, 324, 345 = NF
K126 - 518, 740, 741, 742 = NF tai VT
K127 - 623 = ESLL
K128 - V37, 650, 651, 652 = Helb
K129 - H15, Tapiolan palvelulinja = WL
K130 - E20, E21, E26, E27, E29, E82 = NF
K131 - E24, E25, E51 = NF tai Helb
K132 - E22, E23 = WL
K133 - 510 = VT
K134 - V3 = ?
K135 - Ke5, Ke8, Ke9 = ESLL

K121 - Veolia 
Voisin veikata, että Veolialla voisi olla saumat tähän pakettiin, heillä kun on ylijääneitä telejä sopivasti.

K122 - Pohjolan liikenne
PL:llä on ollut suurta kasvua viimeisten kierrosten aikana, ja nyt kun suomenojan varikkoakin on laajennettu, voisin veikata että Pl ottaa omat vanhat reitit takaisin.

K123 - Veolia
Veolia pitänee "kökkelin" linjat.

K124 - Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Helbilläkin on ylimääräisiä autoja jonkinverran, ja telejä vapautuu h20:lta vuoden vaihteessa sopivasti näille linjoille. Helb tuntuu saaneen tarjouksissa myös viime aikoina vähän tuulta siipiensä alle ja veikkaisin heidän saavan nämä.

K125 - Nobina
Näille linjoille muilla ei hirveästi ehkä ole kiinnostusta pitkien varikkosivujen takia, myös kalajärven kinttupolut ovat tuttuja Nobinalaisille.

K126 - Nobina/Veolia
Näillä linjoilla voi olla tiukkaa, että kuka nämä voittaa, Veolialla ja Nobinalla Hakunilan varikon takia kotikenttäetu ja varsinkin jos se uusi varikko valmistuu kuninkaanmäkeen joskus. 

K127 - Etelä-suomen linjaliikenne
Yksittäinen seutulinja ESLL:n varikon lähimaastossa voisi houkutella savolaisia jopa tarjoamaan voittavan tarjouksen tästä.

K128 - Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Lentokentän linjojen voiton takia Helb voisi innostua tarjoamaan näistä voittavan tarjouksen, sillä varjolla että Vantaalle voisi perustaa uuden varikon lentokentän, pohjois-helsingin ja näiden linjojen ympärille.

K129 - Westendin Linja
WL on ajanut Tapiolan palvelulinjaa pitkään ja uskon että myös jatkossakin, sivutuotteena ensimmäinen oma Helsingin sisäinen linja.

K130 & K131 Nobina/Helb
Nobina luultavasti tekee näistä voittavan yhdistelmätarjouksen, edelleen muilla painavat pitkät varikkosivut kalajärvi/serena akselille. Helb voisi olla kovana kakkosena, etenkin jos voittaa K124:n

K131 - Helsingin Bussiliikenne
Jos Nobina ei saa yhdistelmätarjousta läpi veikkaisin Helbin kuorivan nämä päältä

K132 - Westendin Linja
Westendin Linjalla voisi olla kiinnostusta laajentaa toimintaa edelleen ja voittaa leppävaarasta "pienet" linjat. Åberg voisi sopia kuvaan tietysti yhteistarjouksella(?) 

K133 - Veolia
Veolia voisi olla vahvoilla tämän kohteen kanssa, sillä varikkosivut pysyvät kurissa Tuupakan ja Suomenojan sijaintien takia. Myös niitä telejä on ylimääräisenä jonkinverran

K134 - Taksikuljetus/Laajasalon liikenne/Etelä-suomen linjaliikenne
Tästä kohteesta en osaa sanoa muuta kuin että sitä ajetaan pakettiautolla hakunilan suunnalla  :Wink:  

K135 - Etelä-suomen linjaliikenne
Muistaakseni näistä linjoista ei aikanaan tarjonnut ekalla kilpailukierroksella kukaan, joten veikkaan että Esll jatkaa näillä linjoilla.


Kaikenkaikkiaan voisin sanoa, että tällä kierroksella ei välttämättä hankita uusia busseja niinkään, vaan kilpailuvoittoja kaavitaan vanhojen bussien varustelulla. Jälki-asennettavilla ilmastoinneilla, pakokaasujenpuhdistuslaitteistoilla, turvakameroilla ja ohjaamoilla. Tästä tulee mielenkiintoista.

----------


## juzziz

Tuossa K122:sa taitaa olla sopimus vain länsimetron valmistumiseen asti? Vaikka Suomenojalla on laajennettu, mahtaako tämän mahdollisen kilpailuvoiton kalusto enää mahtua? Nyt on jo öisi piha tupaten täynnä...

----------


## joboo

Itse vähän veikkaan että Helb haluaa tuon vihdintien paketin (K125)! Sitten Helb omistaa vihdintie linjat.

----------


## aki

Kohteiden 127 (623) ja 128 (v37, 650-652) sopimusten kestot ovat vain reilu 2 vuotta, eli kehäradan valmistumiseen asti joten tiedä häntä onko muilla liikennöitsijöillä halukkuutta näin lyhyisiin sopimuskausiin? Lisäksi tuupakan varikon sijainti on mitä parhain linjojen v37 ja 650-652 hoitoon joten uskoisin veolian pitävän nämä.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse vähän veikkaan että Helb haluaa tuon vihdintien paketin (K125)! Sitten Helb omistaa vihdintie linjat.


Mä luulen kans et helb kyllä yrittää tosissaan saada nuo varikon ohi menevät linjat  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Vaikka Helbillä nyt noita telejä ylimääräisinä olisikin niin aika paljon on myös jo niin vanhoja autoja että saako niitä tarjota enää edes ruuhkavuoroihin? tällaisia ovat ainakin 9707-9710, 9801-9811, 9934-9935 ja 9937, yhteensä 18 kpl.

----------


## chauffer

> Vaikka Helbillä nyt noita telejä ylimääräisinä olisikin niin aika paljon on myös jo niin vanhoja autoja että saako niitä tarjota enää edes ruuhkavuoroihin? tällaisia ovat ainakin 9707-9710, 9801-9811, 9934-9935 ja 9937, yhteensä 18 kpl.


 "Linjoilla käytettäville autoille on myös määritelty ikärajoituksia: linjalla olevien autojen keski-ikä saa olla enintään 7 vuotta ja yksittäisen auton ikä enintään 16 vuotta. Keski-ikää ja kalustopisteitä laskettaessa pääpaino on kuitenkin kokopäivävuorossa eli aamusta iltaan ajavilla busseilla  tästä syystä ruuhka-aikana on yleensä ajossa huonokuntoisempia busseja kuin esimerkiksi illalla kello 21." Eli saa  :Laughing:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Millä periaatteella kaluston keski-ikä kilpailutuksessa lasketaan? Suurinosa autoista ajaa tietysti melko pitkää päivää, mutta miten ruuhka-ajan lisäautot vaikuttaa laskentaan? Jos autolla ajetaan esim. pari sivua linjaa 5 päivänä viikossa talvikautena, eikai se sentään laske keski-ikää samalla suhteella, kun kokopäiväisesti ajava, mutta missä kulkee raja?

----------


## JT

> Millä periaatteella kaluston keski-ikä kilpailutuksessa lasketaan? Suurinosa autoista ajaa tietysti melko pitkää päivää, mutta miten ruuhka-ajan lisäautot vaikuttaa laskentaan? Jos autolla ajetaan esim. pari sivua linjaa 5 päivänä viikossa talvikautena, eikai se sentään laske keski-ikää samalla suhteella, kun kokopäiväisesti ajava, mutta missä kulkee raja?


Nykyään (jälleen) tarjoajat tarjoavat tarjouskilpailussa kalustolleen tietyn prosenttiosuuden kokonaissuoritteesta, jolla tulevat liikennöimään kohteen linjoja mikäli tarjous on voittava. Kaluston keski-ikä lasketaan painotetusti näiden liikennöitsijän ilmoittamien prosenttiosuuksien mukaan. 

Eli jos liikennöitsijä tarjoaa kalustoa seuraavasti:

40% uusi bussi
30% 5-vuotias bussi
20% 7-vuotias bussi
10% 10-vuotias bussi

Tällöin painotettu keski-ikä liikenteen alkaessa on 0,40*0+0,30*5+0,20*7+0,10*10 = 3,9 vuotta

----------


## Zambo

> Millä periaatteella kaluston keski-ikä kilpailutuksessa lasketaan? Suurinosa autoista ajaa tietysti melko pitkää päivää, mutta miten ruuhka-ajan lisäautot vaikuttaa laskentaan? Jos autolla ajetaan esim. pari sivua linjaa 5 päivänä viikossa talvikautena, eikai se sentään laske keski-ikää samalla suhteella, kun kokopäiväisesti ajava, mutta missä kulkee raja?


Yksinkertaistetuna esim. näin, isossa osassa sopimuksia:

auto a) suorite: 3000km, bussin ikä: 2v. (2 x 3000/7000) = 0,86v.
auto b) 2200 km, 4 v. =1,26v.
auto c) 1000 km, 6 v. = 0,85v.
auto d) 650 km, 14 v. = 1,30v.
auto e) 150 km, 16 v. = 0,34v.
km yhteensä: 7000km

km painotettu keski-ikä a+b+c+d+e= 4,6 vuotta

----------


## joboo

En tiedä laskinko oikein tai laskinko mitään mutta itte laskin näin: Ekaksi autojen vuodet ja kuinka vanhoja ne on nytten eli 2009x1, 2008x1, 2006x1, 2003x3, 1998x2 eli autoja on 8.
Linjan h45 autot
13v+13v+8v+8v+8v+5v+3v+2v = 60/8 = keski-ikä 7.5vuotta

----------


## Joonas Pio

Laitetaanpa veikkausta:

Kohde 121 (106, 110, 501): Nobina
Kohde 122 (158, 160): Veolia
Kohde 123 (e65, 165): Westendin Linja
Kohde 124 (231, 247, 248, 270): Nobina
Kohde 125 (315, 321, 324, 345): Nobina
Kohde 126 (518, 740, 741, 742): HelB
Kohde 127 (623): Veolia
Kohde 128 (v37, 650, 651, 652): Veolia
Kohde 129 (h15, Tapiolan palvelulinja): Taksikuljetus tai Westendin Linja
Kohde 130 (e20, e21, e26, e27, e29, e82): Nobina
Kohde 131 (e24, e25, e51): Nobina
Kohde 132 (e22, e23): Nobina
Kohde 133 (510): HelB
Kohde 134 (v3): Laajasalon Liikenne tai Taksikuljetus
Kohde 135 (Ke5, Ke8, Ke9): ESLL tai Veolia

Kokonaisuudessa veikkaan Nobinan pitävän erittäin tiukasti kiinni Leppävaaran ja Pohjois-Espoon linjoista, koska niitä ei ole varaa hävitä. Kohteista 127 ja 128 ei varmaankaan ole kiinnostunut kuin Veolia, koska sopimuskausi on sen verran lyhyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n taloussunnitelman 2012-2014 mukaan linja e20 lakkautetaan vuonna 2012, joten se ei luultavasti siis ole kilpailutuksessa mukana.

----------


## Bussi 1973

Laitan veikkausta miten käy

Kohde 121 (106, 110, 501): Nobina
Kohde 122 (158, 160): Veolia
Kohde 123 (e65, 165): Westendin Linja
Kohde 124 (231, 247, 248, 270): Nobina
Kohde 125 (315, 321, 324, 345): Nobina
Kohde 126 (518, 740, 741, 742): HelB
Kohde 127 (623): Veolia
Kohde 128 (v37, 650, 651, 652): Veolia
Kohde 129 (h15, Tapiolan palvelulinja): Westendin Linja
Kohde 130 (e20, e21, e26, e27, e29, e82): Nobina
Kohde 131 (e24, e25, e51): Nobina
Kohde 132 (e22, e23): Nobina
Kohde 133 (510): Nobina
Kohde 134 (v3): Taksikuljetus
Kohde 135 (Ke5, Ke8, Ke9): Veolia

 :Cool:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuskin kukaan (paitsi Tehiranta) pitäisi ajatusta siitä, että Westendi ei voittaisi yhtään mitään kauhean huonona. Kalusto kunto on mitä on, on niin alas vajonnut että huhhuh..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kohde 126 (518, 740, 741, 742): HelB


Tarkemmin asiaa ajateltuna, on Nobinalla ja Veolialla paremmat saumat tähän kohteeseen Hakunilan varikon takia. Varha ja Ruha ovat kuitenkin huomattavasti kauempana Nissaksesta, Kuninkaanmäestä ja Korsosta. Mutta en usko Nobinan helpolla luovuttavan näitä linjoja, edes Veolialle, saati sitten HelB:lle.

----------


## Pera

Itse veikkaan näin:

Kohde 121 (106, 110, 501): Westendin Linja
Kohde 122 (158, 160): Pohjolan Liikenne
Kohde 123 (e65, 165): Veolia
Kohde 124 (231, 247, 248, 270): HelB
Kohde 125 (315, 321, 324, 345): HelB
Kohde 126 (518, 740, 741, 742): Veolia
Kohde 127 (623): Etelä Suomen Linjaliikenne
Kohde 128 (v37, 650, 651, 652): Veolia
Kohde 129 (h15, Tapiolan palvelulinja): Westendin Linja
Kohde 130 (e20, e21, e26, e27, e29, e82): Pohjolan Liikenne
Kohde 131 (e24, e25, e51): Westendin Linja
Kohde 132 (e22, e23): Nobina
Kohde 133 (510): HelB
Kohde 134 (v3): Nobina
Kohde 135 (Ke5, Ke8, Ke9): Nobina

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuskin kukaan (paitsi Tehiranta) pitäisi ajatusta siitä, että Westendi ei voittaisi yhtään mitään kauhean huonona. Kalusto kunto on mitä on, on niin alas vajonnut että huhhuh..


Kyllähän Westendillä on vielä hyvässäkin kunnossa olevia autoja. Esim. Irisbusit ja Golden Dragonit. 
Itse näen kyllä WL:n potentiaalisena osallistujana tässä kilpailussa. Uskon heidän voittavan ainakin kohteen 129.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Itse veikkaan näin:
> 
> Kohde 125 (315, 321, 324, 345): HelB
> Kohde 130 (e20, e21, e26, e27, e29, e82): Pohjolan Liikenne


Niipperin asukkaana kannatan. Noita Nobinan touhuja on katteltu tässä jo päälle 6 vuotta, on uusien tuulien aika.

----------


## Nak

> HSL:n taloussunnitelman 2012-2014 mukaan linja e20 lakkautetaan vuonna 2012, joten se ei luultavasti siis ole kilpailutuksessa mukana.


Merkillistä, että lakkautetaan halvin Espoon sisäinen linja. Tällä linjalla kuitekin riittää matkustajia omien kokemusten perusteella..

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...stannukset.pdf

Ehkäpä siksi linjasta e20 ei ole mainintaa tässä, kun onkin todettu että se onkin kannattava. Muutokset löytyvät Liiteestä 5 alkaen sivulta 40 ja Espoo sivulla 44

http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/Docum..._2012_2014.pdf

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Merkillistä, että lakkautetaan halvin Espoon sisäinen linja. Tällä linjalla kuitekin riittää matkustajia omien kokemusten perusteella..
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...stannukset.pdf
> 
> Ehkäpä siksi linjasta e20 ei ole mainintaa tässä, kun onkin todettu että se onkin kannattava. Muutokset löytyvät Liiteestä 5 alkaen sivulta 40 ja Espoo sivulla 44
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/Docum..._2012_2014.pdf


Taloussunnitelmaa on näemmä päivitetty ja siitä on poistettu e20:n lakkauttaminen, sekä linjojen e2, e4, 158 ja 160 vuorovälien harvennus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Enää kaksi viikkoa kilpailun ratkaisuun, jännitys tiivistyy...  :Smile: 
Itse pidän peukkuja Nobinalle!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

Liitteenä tiedostoja kilpailutukseen liittyen.
Euromuutos vuositasolla.pdf
Nykyiset ja uudet liikennöitsijät.pdf
Tarjousten hinta- ja kalustopisteet.pdf
Voittajien kalustopisteet.pdf

----------


## aki

Selkein voittaja tässä kilpailussa oli näköjään Pohjolan liikenne, voitetut linjat 106, 110, 501 ja 510 vaativat yhteensä 31 uutta autoa, Nobina puolusti hyvin odotetusti paikkaansa Pohjois-Espoon linjoilla ja Hakunilan seutulinjoilla, uutta liikennettä nobinalle tuli myös kaikenkaikkiaan enemmän vaikka hävisikin linjat 106 ja 110. häviäjä tällä kertaa oli WL joka menetti linjat 158, 160 ja 501. Kun katsoin noita pisteytyksiä Pohjois-Espoon linjojen osalta niin VT ja Nobina olivat tasoissa kalustopisteiden suhteen mutta hinnassa VT hävisi selvästi Nobinalle, eli nobina hallitsee edelleenkin kaluston kierrätyksen veoliaa paremmin. Mitäköhän veolia nyt sillä Koskelon varikollaan tekee kun ei sitä uutta liikennettä ensi vuoden Elokuussa tulekaan?

----------


## aki

Tässä tulokset: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/Docum...skierros22.pdf

----------


## JT

Nopea päässälasku automäärien lisäyksistä ja vähentymisistä tuotti seuraavan tuloksen:

Pohjolan Liikenne +31
Nobina +11
Veolia -6
Westendin Linja -17
HelB -23

----------


## Nak

Hyvä voitto Nobinalle ja Pohjolalle!

Nobina näyttää pystyvän ajamaan kohteet halvemmalla kun aiemmin, pakkovoitto vai tehokas kierrätys?

Huomattavaa on myös se että lähes kaikki autot on uusia elokuussa.. Minnehän ne vanhat meinataan työntää?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt täytyy sanoa paljon onnea Nobinalle ja Pohjolan Liikenteelle!  :Very Happy: 

Miksiköhän 510 ja 510B olivat eri paketeissa? Tulevaisuudessa 510:tä ajaa siis PL ja 510B:tä Nobina.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Nyt täytyy sanoa paljon onnea Nobinalle ja Pohjolan Liikenteelle! 
> 
> Miksiköhän 510 ja 510B olivat eri paketeissa? Tulevaisuudessa 510:tä ajaa siis PL ja 510B:tä Nobina.




 Valitettavasti en voi onnitella kuin Pohjolan liikennettä. Käytän päivittäin linjoja 231, 247, 248 ja 270 ja harvoin bussit kulkevat ajallaan. Elielinaukion laituriin tullaan lähtöajan koittaessa jos vielä silloinkaan. Lisäksi autojen kunto sisältä katsottuna on sitä mitä se on. Eräskin Volvo missä takaovi ei toiminut osui runsaan viikon ajan kahdesti kohdalleni. Ainoa muutos oli, että oven vikaantumisesta kertova paperilappu oli hävinnyt. Olen pettynyt!

----------


## aki

> Miksiköhän 510 ja 510B olivat eri paketeissa? Tulevaisuudessa 510:tä ajaa siis PL ja 510B:tä Nobina.


Olisiko sen takia että jatkossa linjaa 510B voidaan ajaa arki-iltaisin sopivammalla kalustolla kun linja on yhdistetty linjoihin e22/e23, ei tarvitse enää ajaa iltaisin telibusseilla vähäisillä matkustajamäärillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:42 ----------




> Valitettavasti en voi onnitella kuin Pohjolan liikennettä. Käytän päivittäin linjoja 231, 247, 248 ja 270 ja harvoin bussit kulkevat ajallaan. Elielinaukion laituriin tullaan lähtöajan koittaessa jos vielä silloinkaan. Lisäksi autojen kunto sisältä katsottuna on sitä mitä se on. Eräskin Volvo missä takaovi ei toiminut osui runsaan viikon ajan kahdesti kohdalleni. Ainoa muutos oli, että oven vikaantumisesta kertova paperilappu oli hävinnyt. Olen pettynyt!


Nythän noille linjoille on tarjottu kaikki autot uusina joten eikös se ole suuri parannus eikä pettymys? Tuo Elielin lähtölaitureihin myöhässä tulo ei ole pelkästään Nobinan ongelma, samaa tapahtuu mm. Helbin linjoilla usein.

----------


## hana

Eikös Keravan sisäiset linjat 5, 8 ja 9 ollut kilpailussa? En löytänyt mitään mainintaa niistä...

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Noniin, ilmeisesti taitaa työpaikka pysyä kun noin paljon tuli lisää linjoita. 
Ei siinä, pelätty tässä kyllä jo aika hemmetin kauan, että miten tässä käy.

----------


## Nak

> Eikös Keravan sisäiset linjat 5, 8 ja 9 ollut kilpailussa? En löytänyt mitään mainintaa niistä...


Ettei taas olisi käynyt niinkuin viimeksi 




> Nyt joudun perumaan omia puheitani
> sain juuri kuulla että kukaan ei ollut jättänyt tarjousta Keravan linjoista 5 ja 8 YTV joutuu järjestämään uuden tarjoukilpailun

----------


## joboo

Kauhistuttaa että HelB menettää H39, H39N ja H45:sen Nobinalle, kun eihän vihdintiellä kohta ajakkaan muita kun Nobinoita.

----------


## dp501

> Hyvä voitto Nobinalle ja Pohjolalle!
> 
> Nobina näyttää pystyvän ajamaan kohteet halvemmalla kun aiemmin, pakkovoitto vai tehokas kierrätys?
> 
> Huomattavaa on myös se että lähes kaikki autot on uusia elokuussa.. Minnehän ne vanhat meinataan työntää?


Vanhat mennee paikallisliikenteeseen muualla Suomessa, ELY:n ikäraja on 17v, tai sitten "itään". Ihmetyttää vain miten Nobina voi voittaa noin paljon kun hinnat ovat mitä on, uusia autoja toki on, mutta sitten käytännössä ajetaan vanhoilla huonokuntoisilla autoilla, eritysesti ruuhkavuorot ja vast linjat esim 324K tai 321..

----------


## SD202

> Ettei taas olisi käynyt niinkuin viimeksi


Vaikuttaako sitten Veolian hieman hankala varikkotilanne Keravalla sitten niin paljon, ettei Veolia(kaan) ollut halukas jättämään omaa tarjoustaan Keravan linjoista 5, 8 ja 9?

----------


## Nak

> Kauhistuttaa että HelB menettää H39, H39N ja H45:sen Nobinalle, kun eihän vihdintiellä kohta ajakkaan muita kun Nobinoita.


Joo toivottavasti Nobina ei voita niitä.. Vihdintien tilanne pysyy samana kun nykyään vain 345:llä rupeaa ajamaan pari nobinaa

----------


## hana

> Vaikuttaako sitten Veolian hieman hankala varikkotilanne Keravalla sitten niin paljon, ettei Veolia(kaan) ollut halukas jättämään omaa tarjoustaan Keravan linjoista 5, 8 ja 9?


Onko tämä siis tietoa, ettei tullut tarjouksia näistä linjoista vai vaan olettamusta?

----------


## aki

> Huomattavaa on myös se että lähes kaikki autot on uusia elokuussa.. Minnehän ne vanhat meinataan työntää?


Laskeskelin tuossa että nobina tarvitsee uusien linjojen e65, 158, 160, 165 hoitoon vanhaa kalustoa 17 auton verran, esimerkiksi linjoille 158 ja 160 on tarjottu uutta kalustoa vasta 08/13. kun vähennetään tuo 17 autoa koko kalustonvähennystarpeesta, joka näyttäisi olevan 65 autoa, niin jäljelle jää 48 ylimääräistä autoa, tuo määrä hoituu poistamalla loput -98 -ja -99 city M, -ja L:t sekä -99 ikarukset ja osa -00 city L:stä tai -02 ikaruksista.

----------


## dp501

> Joo toivottavasti Nobina ei voita niitä.. Vihdintien tilanne pysyy samana kun nykyään vain 345:llä rupeaa ajamaan pari nobinaa


no ei se palvelutaso parane lainkaan linjalla 345. Linja on tunnin mittainen maaseutulinja. Linjalle sopisi parhaiten matala-lattia puolituristit. Näitä on Ruotsissa käytössä runsaasti, ja Suomessakin Lahdessa Reissu-Ruotilla (Scaloja turisti-istuimin) ja Turussa Turkubussilla Lahti 403:a myös turisti-istuimin. HSL:n palvelutaso kun lähtee kaupunkiliikenteen tarpeista, itse kuullut HSL:n edustajalta että esim. Lohjan liittyessä HSL:ään ajetaan heidän mielestä moottoritietä Lohjalle kaupunkivehkeillä 80 km/h! Ruotsissa on paremmin määritelty palvelutaso, sellaiset seutulinjat jotka ovat yli 20 km ja ajavat selkeästi pidemmän matkan maanteitä ajetaan ns puolituristibusseilla.
HBL ajoi linjaa MAN kaasubusseilla, jotka eivät jaksa Rinnekodin mäkiä, nyt tulee sitten Nobinan kaupunkivehekietä jotka ovat mitä ovat. Jos 345 ylittäisi kunnanrajan voisi vaikka Korsisaari tai joku muu ajaa sitä sopivammalla kalustolla!

----------


## JT

> Laskeskelin tuossa että nobina tarvitsee uusien linjojen e65, 158, 160, 165 hoitoon vanhaa kalustoa 17 auton verran, esimerkiksi linjoille 158 ja 160 on tarjottu uutta kalustoa vasta 08/13. kun vähennetään tuo 17 autoa koko kalustonvähennystarpeesta, joka näyttäisi olevan 65 autoa, niin jäljelle jää 48 ylimääräistä autoa, tuo määrä hoituu poistamalla loput -98 -ja -99 city M, -ja L:t sekä -99 ikarukset ja osa -00 city L:stä tai -02 ikaruksista.


Nykykalustoa jää yli itseasiassa 65-70 auton verran, koska uusia tulee 80 kpl ja liikenne kasvaa 11 autolla. Poistettavan kaluston määrä voi toki olla pienempi jos kalustoa pidetään tulevien kilpailujen varalle. Poistettavien listalla voi hyvinkin olla myös kalustoa autosarjoista #400-409 ja #413-443, kun näistä osa on jo viime vuosien aikana mennyt poistoon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko kenelläkään muuten tietoa, mitä uutta kalustoa on tarjottu?

----------


## aki

> Onko kenelläkään muuten tietoa, mitä uutta kalustoa on tarjottu?


Tästä viestistä http://jlf.fi/f12/5168-hsl-bussiliik...-a/index5.html voi katsoa paketteihin tarjottua kalustoa

----------


## joboo

> Joo toivottavasti Nobina ei voita niitä.. Vihdintien tilanne pysyy samana kun nykyään vain 345:llä rupeaa ajamaan pari nobinaa


Sitten Nobinalta puuttuisi vain 361, 362, 363 ja 364?  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Sitten Nobinalta puuttuisi vain 361, 362, 363 ja 364?


Älä unohda linjaa 360! Lisäksi voi käyttää Vihdintien U-linjoja 339 ja 346 jos nobinan tarjoama kyyti ei miellytä :Smile:

----------


## joboo

> Älä unohda linjaa 360! Lisäksi voi käyttää Vihdintien U-linjoja 339 ja 346 jos nobinan tarjoama kyyti ei miellytä


360 ei kulje koko matkaansa vihdintietä kuten 361 yms. Kyllähän voi noita 339 ja 346 käyttää  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> 360 ei kulje koko matkaansa vihdintietä kuten 361 yms. Kyllähän voi noita 339 ja 346 käyttää


Itse asiassa 360 ei pysähdy Vihdintiellä lainkaan, ellei Talontien pysäkkiä lasketa.

----------


## aki

> uusia autoja toki on, mutta sitten käytännössä ajetaan vanhoilla huonokuntoisilla autoilla, eritysesti ruuhkavuorot


Vuoden 2009 kilpailutuksessa ESLL tarjosi linjalle v50 neljä uutta irisbus crosswayta ja yhden ikarus E94F:n, käytännössä linjaa on kuitenkin ajettu koko sopimuskauden siten että kokopäivävuoroissa on kaksi crossaria ja ruuhkavuoroissa ajetaan kahdella tai kolmella ikaruksella. Neljää crossaria samanaikaisesti tuolla linjalla olen nähnyt todella harvoin! Ikaruksien osuus tarjotusta on siis huomattavasti suurempi kuin pitäisi. Itseäni ei kyllä haittaa vaikka lyhyitä ruuhka-vuoroja ajetaankin vanhemmalla kalustolla, suoraan sanottuna ei tunnu järkevältä hankkia upouutta kalustoa pelkästään lyhyisiin ruuhka-sarjoihin kun suurin osa ajasta kalliita autoja seisotettaisiin varikolla. On mielestäni kuitenkin väärin tarjota sellaista kalustoa jollaisella ei todellisuudessa tulla ajamaan.

----------


## Nak

> Onko kenelläkään muuten tietoa, mitä uutta kalustoa on tarjottu?


Tämän päivän metrolehdessä on kuva VDL-korisesta kevytrakennebussista joita tulee 52kpl. En ole ennen moisesta kuullutkaan.. Onko se Mersun alustalla?

----------


## aki

Tämän kilpailukierroksen tuloksena HSL-alueen liikenteeseen saadaan uusia kevytrakenteisia busseja 52kpl http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...veita_busseja/ Mikään uusi juttuhan tämä ei ole, Kabushan on näitä tehtaillut jo vuodesta 2002 lähtien ja tällaisia on ollut jo vuosikaudet käytössä kaikissa suurissa KA-kaupungeissa, miksiköhän HSL-alueella otetaan tämä ratkaisu vasta nyt käyttöön? Polttoaineen kulutus tällaisessa bussissa on kuitenkin neljänneksen pienempi kuin nykyisenkaltaisissa busseissa. Tässä vielä tietoa Kabuksen kevytrakennebussista http://www.kabus.fi/tuotteet

----------


## ipeniemela

Aika lailla uusia autoja oli tarjottu myös linjoille E21, E29, E82 ja 324, joita itse Niipperin asukkaana käytän. Noh, saas nähdä nyt sitten millaista kalustoa sinne käytännössä tulee..

----------


## aki

> Aika lailla uusia autoja oli tarjottu myös linjoille E21, E29, E82 ja 324, joita itse Niipperin asukkaana käytän. Noh, saas nähdä nyt sitten millaista kalustoa sinne käytännössä tulee..


Musta tuntuu että nuo uudet kevyrakennebussit on tulossa juurikin Nobinan pohjois-Espoon linjoille koska sinne on kaikki bussit tarjottu uusina, linjojen e21-e27, e29, e51, e82, 315, 321, 324 ja 345 yhteenlaskettu kalustotarve on juuri se 52 autoa joka on sama kuin tilattavien kevytrakennebussien määrä.

----------


## Nak

> Musta tuntuu että nuo uudet kevyrakennebussit on tulossa juurikin Nobinan pohjois-Espoon linjoille koska sinne on kaikki bussit tarjottu uusina, linjojen e21-e27, e29, e51, e82, 315, 321, 324 ja 345 yhteenlaskettu kalustotarve on juuri se 52 autoa joka on sama kuin tilattavien kevytrakennebussien määrä.


Samaa laskeskelin minä ja tuo kevytrakennebussi näytti vdl:n kotisivujen mukaan olevan sopivasti A1-luokkaa eli 12m pitkä.

----------


## chauffer

> Itse asiassa 360 ei pysähdy Vihdintiellä lainkaan, ellei Talontien pysäkkiä lasketa.


Maalle päin on toinenkin pysäkki Vihdintiellä;Ruskeasuon varikko  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ettei taas olisi käynyt niinkuin viimeksi


Pöytäkirjassa lukee:



> Hankintamenettely jouduttiin keskeyttämään kohteen 135 (Keravan sisäiset linjat 5, 8 ja 9) osalta, koska tarjouspyyntöasiakirjoissa oli tähän kohteeseen vaikuttava epäselvyys tarjouspyynnön ja hintalomakkeen välillä. Kohteeseen jätti tarjouksen neljä liikennöitsijää, joiden tarjoukset eivät tarjouspyynnön asiakirjavirheen takia olleet keskenään yksiselitteisesti vertailtavissa. Kohteesta 135 järjestetään uusi tarjouskilpailu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mitenkäs linjan e20 kohtalo, lakkautetaanko? Sitä kun ei tulosluettelossa mainittu...

----------


## Automies

Mielenkiintoista, että kohteiden yhteenlaskettu hintataso ei noussut kuin 2,75% ja joidenkin kohteiden hintataso jopa laski. Kuitenkin bussiliikenteen kustannukset ovat nousseet reippaasti ja iso osa kohteisiin tarjotusta kalustosta on uutta.

----------


## Nak

> Mitäköhän veolia nyt sillä Koskelon varikollaan tekee kun ei sitä uutta liikennettä ensi vuoden Elokuussa tulekaan?


Eräässä Facebookin salaseurassa luki että Wl muuttaa suomenojalle kun veolia muuttaa sieltä koskeloon. Westendin nykyisen varikon paikalle, kun on tulossa asuinrakennuksia.

----------


## aki

> Eräässä Facebookin salaseurassa luki että Wl muuttaa suomenojalle kun veolia muuttaa sieltä koskeloon. Westendin nykyisen varikon paikalle, kun on tulossa asuinrakennuksia.


No tuo kyllä täsmäisi Koskelon suunniteltuun automäärään joka oli n.70, suunnilleen sama määrä veolialla taitaa nyt olla Suomenojalla.

----------


## Amatööri

No itseasiassahan Nobinalle kävi erittäin hyvin tarjouskilpailussa.

Kun katsotaan voitettuja / hävittyjä kohteita, voidaan todeta yhtiön päässeen eroon kohteesta jonka liikennöintiaika on vaan länsimetron valmistumiseen saakka. Eli reilun 3 vuoden kohteesta luovuttiin ja saatiin tilalle seitsemän vuoden kohteita. Se luo paremman pohjan kalustosuunnitteluun ja pitkäjänteisen vision. Vain kohde 122 on tuollainen lyhyt liikennöintisopimus Espoossa.

Vantaan puolellakaan ei tullut voittoa lyhytaikaisissa kohteissa, jotka ovat sidottuina kehärataan. Sielläkin voitettu (säilytetty) kohde on seitsemän vuoden pituinen. Eli kaikenkaikkiaan sielläkin on tilanne ok.

----------


## hana

Kilpailuttaminen sinänsä on järkevää toimintaa, mutta yritysten kannalta se ei ole aina helppoa. HSL:n tämän hetkisiä sopimuksia tarkasteltaessa kiinnitin huomiota seuraavaan seikkaan. Esim. Veolialla loppuu noin 95%:lla linjoista liikennöintisopimus elokuussa 2014, siis samaan aikaan. Optiot ovat toki mahdollisia. Myös WL:lla on samantyylinen tilanne. Tämä juontaa juurensa suurilta osin Kehäradan ja Länsimetron liikennöinnin aloitukseen. Myös Tammelundilla voi olla edessä huono tilanne, jos he häviävät H73:n ja ennen sitä ei voiteta kilpailuissa lisäliikennettä. Helbillä ja Nobinalla on parempi tilanne. Viimeisimmässä kilpailussa Nobina voitti paljon nimenomaan 7:n vuoden sopimuksia. Myös Åbergin Linjalla on pitkä sopimus linjalle 530. Pohjolan Liikenteellä tilanne on myös HSL-alueella se, että uutta 510 linjan sopimusta lukuunottamatta sopimukset katkeaa vuoden 2014 aikana ilman optioita. ESLL:llä on HSL-alueella myös tilanne se, että V50:n ja 611:n sopimus loppuu vuonna 2014 samaan aikaan.

----------


## aulis

> Kilpailuttaminen sinänsä on järkevää toimintaa, mutta yritysten kannalta se ei ole aina helppoa. HSL:n tämän hetkisiä sopimuksia tarkasteltaessa kiinnitin huomiota seuraavaan seikkaan. Esim. Veolialla loppuu noin 95%:lla linjoista liikennöintisopimus elokuussa 2014, siis samaan aikaan. Optiot ovat toki mahdollisia. Myös WL:lla on samantyylinen tilanne. Tämä juontaa juurensa suurilta osin Kehäradan ja Länsimetron liikennöinnin aloitukseen. Myös Tammelundilla voi olla edessä huono tilanne, jos he häviävät H73:n ja ennen sitä ei voiteta kilpailuissa lisäliikennettä. Helbillä ja Nobinalla on parempi tilanne. Viimeisimmässä kilpailussa Nobina voitti paljon nimenomaan 7:n vuoden sopimuksia. Myös Åbergin Linjalla on pitkä sopimus linjalle 530. Pohjolan Liikenteellä tilanne on myös HSL-alueella se, että uutta 510 linjan sopimusta lukuunottamatta sopimukset katkeaa vuoden 2014 aikana ilman optioita. ESLL:llä on HSL-alueella myös tilanne se, että V50:n ja 611:n sopimus loppuu vuonna 2014 samaan aikaan.


Taitaa tulla kilpailutustenkin osalta herkullinen vuosi 2014, puhumattakaan nyt uuden radan avaamisesta ja uudesta informaatiojärjestelmästä jos siitä nyt tulee mitään  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Esim. Veolialla loppuu noin 95%:lla linjoista liikennöintisopimus elokuussa 2014, siis samaan aikaan. Optiot ovat toki mahdollisia. Myös WL:lla on samantyylinen tilanne. Tämä juontaa juurensa suurilta osin Kehäradan ja Länsimetron liikennöinnin aloitukseen.


Eikös Länsimetron aloitus mene ainakin vuoteen 2015 ellei pidemmällekin, eli varmaankin noita Etelä-Espoon linjoja ajetaan optioiden turvin siihen saakka. 
Jokatapauksessa bussiliikenteen osuus tulee kehäradan ja länsimetron myötä tippumaan melkoisesti kun suoria seutulinjoja ja pitkiä Vantaan poikittaislinjoja korvataan lyhyemmillä liityntälinjoilla.

----------


## Nak

> Vuoden 2009 kilpailutuksessa ESLL tarjosi linjalle v50 neljä uutta irisbus crosswayta ja yhden ikarus E94F:n, käytännössä linjaa on kuitenkin ajettu koko sopimuskauden siten että kokopäivävuoroissa on kaksi crossaria ja ruuhkavuoroissa ajetaan kahdella tai kolmella ikaruksella. Neljää crossaria samanaikaisesti tuolla linjalla olen nähnyt todella harvoin! Ikaruksien osuus tarjotusta on siis huomattavasti suurempi kuin pitäisi. Itseäni ei kyllä haittaa vaikka lyhyitä ruuhka-vuoroja ajetaankin vanhemmalla kalustolla, suoraan sanottuna ei tunnu järkevältä hankkia upouutta kalustoa pelkästään lyhyisiin ruuhka-sarjoihin kun suurin osa ajasta kalliita autoja seisotettaisiin varikolla. On mielestäni kuitenkin väärin tarjota sellaista kalustoa jollaisella ei todellisuudessa tulla ajamaan.


Samaa olen itse ihmetellyt linjan 530 kohdalla johon Turun turistiauto, jonka Åberg osti, tarjosi alunperin 6x uutta autoa. Todellisuudessa linjalla ajaa yksi auto Åbergin sarjasta 14-16 ja Ål 4 ja 6, Westendi ajaa lisäksi yhdellä uudella Crosswayllä joka on Vehicolta lainassa, tietääkseni edelleen, eli Wl 28 ja kaksi autoa Westendin sarjasta 53-55. Välillä linjalla toki liikkuu muitakin, mutta nämä ovat omien havaintojen mukaan vakiot, ja vain kaksi kuudesta on uusia ja yksi kuudesta täyttää kilpailutusvaatimukset täysin.

----------


## aki

> Samaa olen itse ihmetellyt linjan 530 kohdalla johon Turun turistiauto, jonka Åberg osti, tarjosi alunperin 6x uutta autoa. Todellisuudessa linjalla ajaa yksi auto Åbergin sarjasta 14-16 ja Ål 4 ja 6, Westendi ajaa lisäksi yhdellä uudella Crosswayllä joka on Vehicolta lainassa, tietääkseni edelleen, eli Wl 28 ja kaksi autoa Westendin sarjasta 53-55.


530:n vakiokalusto koostuu itseasiassa Åbergin autoista 4, 6, 14 ja 16, Westendiltä on autot 28 ja 54 tai 55, jokatapauksessa uusia autoja on paljon vähemmän kuin alunperin tarjottiin.

----------


## Zambo

> 530:n vakiokalusto koostuu itseasiassa Åbergin autoista 4, 6, 14 ja 16, Westendiltä on autot 28 ja 54 tai 55, jokatapauksessa uusia autoja on paljon vähemmän kuin alunperin tarjottiin.


Turun Turistiauto voitti kilpailun kuudella uudella "heikosti" varustelulla autolla. kaikkien kohteeseen tilaajan kansa sovittujen autojen varustetasoa parannettiin verrattuna tarjouksessa luvattuun ja siten pisteet kertyivät jopa paremmiksi kuin pelkästään uusilla. Linjaa liikennöidään em. Åbergin kalustolla ja kahdella WL:n autolla, jotka on pisteytetty/sovittu uusiksi Ivecoiksi. Lisäksi yksi käytetty vaihdetaan myöhemmin EEV autoon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Veoliako siis voitti ne Keravan sisäiset linjat?

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/tammikuu/IMG_0253.jpg

----------


## kuukanko

> Veoliako siis voitti ne Keravan sisäiset linjat?
> 
> http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/tammikuu/IMG_0253.jpg


Tuossa kuvassa on linjan 738 sopimuksella ajettavaa liikennettä. Kilpailukierroksen 22 kohteen 135 kilpailussa ei ole vielä edes jätetty osallistumispyyntöjä ja liikenteen alkuhan on vasta elokuussa. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## hana

Veolia ajaa arkisin muutaman lähdön Keravan sisäistä linjaa 5. Muuten liikennöinnistä vastaa Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne. Veoliahan ajaa Keravan sisäistä linjaa 738B, mutta nämä muutamat lähdöt ovat linjanumerolla 5, jonka reitti eroaa hiukan mentäessä asemalta Sorsakorpeen.

----------


## hana

Mikä tilanne on tällä hetkellä Keravan sisäisten linjojen kilpailutuksen osalta? Eikös uuden sopimuskauden pitäisi alkaa syksyllä 2012, enkä ole kuullut että kilpailusta olisi tullut ratkaisu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä tilanne on tällä hetkellä Keravan sisäisten linjojen kilpailutuksen osalta?


Kukaan ei jättänyt tarjousta uusintakilpailussa.

----------


## Nak

> Kukaan ei jättänyt tarjousta uusintakilpailussa.


Mitä sitten seuraavaksi tapahtuu? Savonlinja määrää hinnan jolla jatkaa?

----------


## hana

> Mitä sitten seuraavaksi tapahtuu? Savonlinja määrää hinnan jolla jatkaa?


Ensi viikon tiistaina HSL:n kokouksessa "valitaan" liikennöitsijä Keravan sisäisille linjoille 5 ja 8 :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

HSL:n hallitus tänään Keravan sisäisten bussilinjojen 5 ja 8 uudet liikennöintisopimukset. Linjoja liikennöivät 13.8.2012 alkaen Korsisaari Oy (normaalikokoisen bussin liikenne) ja Taksikuljetus Oy (pienkalustoliikenne). Sopimuskausi päättyy jo vuoden 2013 lopussa, ellei sitä jatketa optiolla.

----------


## Nak

> HSL:n hallitus tänään Keravan sisäisten bussilinjojen 5 ja 8 uudet liikennöintisopimukset. Linjoja liikennöivät 13.8.2012 alkaen Korsisaari Oy (normaalikokoisen bussin liikenne) ja Taksikuljetus Oy (pienkalustoliikenne). Sopimuskausi päättyy jo vuoden 2013 lopussa, ellei sitä jatketa optiolla.


Onko tietoa kalustosta vai hoitaako korsisaari ajot korkeilla autoilla?

----------


## Alur

> HSL:n hallitus tänään Keravan sisäisten bussilinjojen 5 ja 8 uudet liikennöintisopimukset. Linjoja liikennöivät 13.8.2012 alkaen Korsisaari Oy (normaalikokoisen bussin liikenne) ja Taksikuljetus Oy (pienkalustoliikenne). Sopimuskausi päättyy jo vuoden 2013 lopussa, ellei sitä jatketa optiolla.


Miten uusi sopimus vaikuttaa hintatasoon edelliseen verrattuna?

----------


## pehkonen

> Miten uusi sopimus vaikuttaa hintatasoon edelliseen verrattuna?


HSL:n hallituksen päätökset 17.4.2012 http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...417103428.aspx .Sieltä selviää, että kustannukset nousivat  566 000 euroon nykyisestä 440 000 eurosta.

----------


## jodo

> Onko tietoa kalustosta vai hoitaako korsisaari ajot korkeilla autoilla?


Varmaankin Helbin entisellä 98xx sarjan OmniCityllä joka nyt ajaa Tuusulassa erästä koululaislinjaa.

----------


## tilt

> Onko tietoa kalustosta vai hoitaako korsisaari ajot korkeilla autoilla?





> Varmaankin Helbin entisellä 98xx sarjan OmniCityllä joka nyt ajaa Tuusulassa erästä koululaislinjaa.


Uusi auto tulossa. Tyyppi on Crossway LE, mutta se ei ehkä valmistu aivan sopimuksen alkuun, jolloin ajetaan tilapäisesti vanhemmalla matalalattiakalustolla. En tunne Ivecon mahdollisia malliuudistuksia/päivityksiä yhtään, mutta ilmeisesti autossa on jotain uutta, koska huhun mukaan sitä esitellään uutuus-nimikkeellä vasta kesäkuussa bussinäyttelyssä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Uusi auto tulossa. Tyyppi on Crossway LE, mutta se ei ehkä valmistu aivan sopimuksen alkuun, jolloin ajetaan tilapäisesti vanhemmalla matalalattiakalustolla. En tunne Ivecon mahdollisia malliuudistuksia/päivityksiä yhtään, mutta ilmeisesti autossa on jotain uutta, koska huhun mukaan sitä esitellään uutuus-nimikkeellä vasta kesäkuussa bussinäyttelyssä.


Sitten odotankin mielenkiinnolla jos kerran on kyseessä 'uutukainen'.  :Wink: 
Tiedä sitten mitä uutuuksia siinä 'uudessa' mallissa on..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uusi auto tulossa. Tyyppi on Crossway LE, mutta se ei ehkä valmistu aivan sopimuksen alkuun, jolloin ajetaan tilapäisesti vanhemmalla matalalattiakalustolla.


Onko tämä Korsisaaren uusi Irisbus Crossway LE tullut jo liikenteeseen Keravalle?

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko tämä Korsisaaren uusi Irisbus Crossway LE tullut jo liikenteeseen Keravalle?


Eiköhän tuo tule samaa aikaan liikenteeseen kun Pohjolan Liikenteelle tulevat 3 uutta Ivecoa 501:selle.

----------


## hana

> Kukaan ei jättänyt tarjousta uusintakilpailussa.


Eikö Keravan linja 5 kannattaisi kilpailuttaa jatkossa samassa paketissa linjan 738:n kanssa, koska linjan kilpailutus on ollut hankalaa ja 738:n kanssa saisi rakennettua varmasti jonkinlaista kiertoa.

----------


## aki

> Eikö Keravan linja 5 kannattaisi kilpailuttaa jatkossa samassa paketissa linjan 738:n kanssa, koska linjan kilpailutus on ollut hankalaa ja 738:n kanssa saisi rakennettua varmasti jonkinlaista kiertoa.


Linjan k5 liikennöintisopimuksen jatkaminen 7,5 kuukaudella on seuraavalla HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen listalla. Tarkoituksena mitä ilmeisimmin on jatkossa sisällyttää se samaan pakettiin linjojen 633, 738 ja 873 kanssa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Linjan k5 liikennöintisopimuksen jatkaminen 7,5 kuukaudella on seuraavalla HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen listalla. Tarkoituksena mitä ilmeisimmin on jatkossa sisällyttää se samaan pakettiin linjojen 633, 738 ja 873 kanssa.


Myös linjan ke8 sopimuskautta jatketaan saman verran. Ke5 ainakin sisällytetään samaan pakettiin linjojen 633, 738 ja 973 kanssa, mutta mitenköhän on ke8:n laita?

----------


## tilt

> Linjan k5 liikennöintisopimuksen jatkaminen 7,5 kuukaudella on seuraavalla HSL:n hallituksen kokouksen listalla. Tarkoituksena mitä ilmeisimmin on jatkossa sisällyttää se samaan pakettiin linjojen 633, 738 ja 873 kanssa.


Tuota ihmeteltiin yleisesti jo vuosia sitten, miksei keravan sisäistä liikennettä niputettu seutulinjojen kanssa. Keravan hsl-liikenteen alusta asti seutulinjojen lopettavia vuoroja käytettiin sisäisten linjojen täydentävinä vuoroina, ja sittemminhän liikenteeseen tuli jo seutupakettiin kuuluva keskipäivällä kulkeva sisäinenkin. Syy oli kuulemma se, että harkitaan mahdollisuuksia Keravan sisäisten niputtamisessa Sipoon tuleviin paketteihin. No, toivottavasti tästä on tosiaan luovuttu.

----------

